# High Voltage Bass Club Meeting



## GAbigdon (Jan 9, 2018)

HVBA will be having our meeting on JAN 21 at American Storage at 4138 Pecan Street Loganville GA 30052 at 2pm
Looking forward to another good year see you their


----------



## Ryan1980 (Jan 25, 2018)

What is the schedule for the Year?


----------



## GAbigdon (Jan 25, 2018)

*HVBA Schedule*

With Hard Labor Creek                             Without HLC

Feb-17-Black Shoals -------------------------------------
March-3-Stone Mountain--------------------------------
March-17-Bear Creek-------------------------------------
March-31-Hard Labor Creek-------------------Varner--
April-14-Lathem------------------------------------------
April-28-High Falls----------------------------------------
May=12-Bear Creek---------------------------------------
May-26-Juliette--------------------------------------------
June-9-Black Shoals--------------------------------------
June-23-Hard Labor Creek-------------------------------
July-21-Varner---------------------------------Varner----
Aug-4-Bear Creek-----------------------------------------
Aug-18-Hard Labor Creek--------------------Juliette---
Sept-1-Black Shoals--------------------------------------
Sept-8-Fish Off---------------------------------------------


----------



## dzafer (Jan 25, 2018)

Stone Mountain one time only,what’s up with that?


----------

